# Least valuable position in the DC?



## WHS (May 10, 2022)

I’m just curious what people think


----------



## dcworker (May 10, 2022)

Small format safety audit proof


----------



## DC Diva (May 10, 2022)

I wanted to vote for 2 - RW and ICQA.  Neither would be a thing if others would just do their damn jobs correctly in the first place.


----------



## Hal (May 10, 2022)

I think some people are missing the joke


----------



## WHS (May 11, 2022)

Hal said:


> I think some people are missing the joke


Idk.  I take my poll very seriously


----------



## Dcnewb4now (May 11, 2022)

Hal said:


> I think some people are missing the joke


I certainly didn’t! Lol


----------



## Avocadioo (May 16, 2022)

Labels 🥹


----------



## Hal (May 16, 2022)

Avocadioo said:


> RWTM for Warehouse! RWTM for OB is a different RWTM. They’re considered the shipping RWTM. The shipping RWTM should be colabing with IB problem solvers and WH ICQA teams. Labels are very important and are expensive. Our shipping RWTM even works with label control and ISI, we all fam at my DC. Have you seen the labels over in label control 🥹 Shipping RWTM’s are cool because you get to do quality (ICQA has permissions from HQ no one else does), be in a non production function, and are a lvl 79 instead of a lvl 2. Computer literacy is highly recommended. One of our RWTM’s in our shipping wing can speak both English and Python.


Any levels besides 1-10 mean literally nothing. It carries no weight. It just so they can organize pay scales and positions in workday. Every warehouse worker and associate/packer in the company is a "level 79." Just like just about every store team member is a 35.

You should start bragging you have a class D drivers license and it'll carry the same weight.

You say you want to help inform people. Then stop spewing nonsense and acting like its helpful.


----------



## WHS (May 16, 2022)

Hal said:


> Any levels besides 1-10 mean literally nothing. It carries no weight. It just so they can organize pay scales and positions in workday. Every warehouse worker and associate/packer in the company is a "level 79." Just like just about every store team member is a 35.
> 
> You should start bragging you have a class D drivers license and it'll carry the same weight.
> 
> You say you want to help inform people. Then stop spewing nonsense and acting like its helpful.


You know you’re responding to RWTM under another god damn username right?


----------



## WHS (May 16, 2022)

Avocadioo said:


> RWTM for Warehouse! RWTM for OB is a different RWTM. They’re considered the shipping RWTM. The shipping RWTM should be colabing with IB problem solvers and WH ICQA teams. Labels are very important and are expensive. Our shipping RWTM even works with label control and ISI, we all fam at my DC. Have you seen the labels over in label control 🥹 Shipping RWTM’s are cool because you get to do quality (ICQA has permissions from HQ no one else does), be in a non production function, and are a lvl 79 instead of a lvl 2. Computer literacy is highly recommended. One of our RWTM’s in our shipping wing can speak both English and Python.


He can speak python?  Is his name Harry Potter?


----------



## Luck (May 17, 2022)

WHS said:


> You know you’re responding to RWTM under another god damn username right?


Nuh uh didnt you read his response to Commiecorvus? Its just another guy who heard of all the great things RWTM posted and wanted to see. With the same IP. And also he just happens to have the same rare medical condition too 😉


----------



## WHS (May 17, 2022)

Luck said:


> Nuh uh didnt you read his response to Commiecorvus? Its just another guy who heard of all the great things RWTM posted and wanted to see. With the same IP. And also he just happens to have the same rare medical condition too 😉


I actually saw that right after I commented.  I’ve changed my stance.  I’m sure we’ll have every fellow outbound TM coming here to back him up.  I foresee his site director making an account just to tell us how under appreciated the outbound RW TM is at his warehouse


----------



## InboundDCguy (May 17, 2022)

WHS said:


> I actually saw that right after I commented.  I’ve changed my stance.  I’m sure we’ll have every fellow outbound TM coming here to back him up.  I foresee his site director making an account just to tell us how under appreciated the outbound RW TM is at his warehouse


Bet the SDD calls everyone “fam” too…


----------



## Avocadioo (May 17, 2022)

Hal said:


> Any levels besides 1-10 mean literally nothing. It carries no weight. It just so they can organize pay scales and positions in workday. Every warehouse worker and associate/packer in the company is a "level 79." Just like just about every store team member is a 35.
> 
> You should start bragging you have a class D drivers license and it'll carry the same weight.
> 
> You say you want to help inform people. Then stop spewing nonsense and acting like its helpful.


I’m using a private relay + VPN.


----------



## Avocadioo (May 17, 2022)

InboundDCguy said:


> Bet the SDD calls everyone “fam” too…


I’m not the SDD. The SDD is a role I wish to be one day.


----------



## WHS (May 17, 2022)

Avocadioo said:


> I’m using a private relay + VPN. It’s because of the emails I used to create previous accounts with. So I think an assumption was made. I’m not trying to even communicate with you 3 but others.


*TM*


----------



## Hal (May 17, 2022)

WHS said:


> You know you’re responding to RWTM under another god damn username right?


Yes which is exactly why I told him to stop with the nonsense


----------



## aifbeewert (May 17, 2022)

Avocadioo said:


> RWTM for Warehouse! RWTM for OB is a different RWTM. They’re considered the shipping RWTM. The shipping RWTM should be colabing with IB problem solvers and WH ICQA teams. Labels are very important and are expensive. Have you seen the labels over in label control 🥹



You need to see a mental health professional.


----------



## Avocadioo (May 17, 2022)

aifbeewert said:


> You need to see a mental health professional.


Am I Insane in the Membrane❔


----------

